# Anyone interested in group buy for Polarion PH50D?



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (May 9, 2017)

We are thinking of organizing a group to bring in 10-50 PH50D. Condition: brand new, full Polarion warranty, in hard plastic case. Vintage 2017. Final price point would depend on # of participant. Could approach $1500. Please PM as needed.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (May 15, 2017)




----------



## kj2 (May 20, 2017)

Local dealer here sell it atm at €1500. Normally €1700


----------



## hron61 (May 21, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Local dealer here sell it atm at €1500. Normally €1700




the new ph50d is pretty awesome. 
im surprised at the lack of interest.


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (May 22, 2017)

If it was short-arc, like 1mm with focusing.
But ~4-5 mm arc is disrupted by overdriven LED's


----------



## dudemar (May 23, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Local dealer here sell it atm at €1500. Normally €1700



That price point may not be so appealing depending on where the customer is purchasing from. Throw in international shipping and possible customs fees/holds, and don't forget shipping li-ion batteries, purchasing from there becomes less appealing. Because Polarion Sparetech is US based, it is primarily catering to a US audience.


----------



## magellan (May 23, 2017)

Interesting idea for a group buy. Best of luck with it.

I might be interested but I already have a PH40.


----------



## sledhead (May 24, 2017)

Had a PH40 and miss it..was a fantastic light! Looks like the PH50D has some nice improvements and would be great to have in one's arsenal.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (May 25, 2017)

Sparetech ships WW, from our US and Asia warehouses. If enough people are interested, we will work out a price sheet with variations to account for shipping and VAT. We find that shipping is roughly equivalent but VAT rates are not. Example: Light in USA may be $1500 + $25 for ground shipping. Light in Norway may be $1500 + $100 for shipping + 25% VAT. At any rate, PM as needed.


----------



## adamlau (May 30, 2017)

Interested. Also need a new pack for the PH50 and a diffuser lens while we are at it.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (May 31, 2017)

adamlau said:


> Interested. Also need a new pack for the PH50 and a diffuser lens while we are at it.



New battery pack and diffuser lens could be added to your box. I will PM when we have enough people.


----------



## dariman3 (Jun 24, 2017)

PM sent for group buy.


----------



## AEHaas (Jun 25, 2017)

Did they do anything about the parasitic current draw while the light is turned off?

aehaas


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Jun 26, 2017)

AEHaas said:


> Did they do anything about the parasitic current draw while the light is turned off?
> 
> aehaas



Yes. This problem had been rectified in new vintage batteries. You can read up on it on this forum. The new batteries are more powerful, 5200 mAh vs 4400 mAh.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Jun 26, 2017)

We are making good progress and we are only short 4. Thanks to all who PMed already.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks to all who PMed me. You will receive instructions for how to buy separately. Total discount will be $400.


----------



## hron61 (Jan 2, 2018)

So who were the lucky members that grabbed one of these awesome lights?


----------



## hahoo (Jan 9, 2018)

lux on this light ?
curious, 1.2 km is not alot on a hid these days
website has no info whatsoever on it......


----------



## archimedes (Jan 10, 2018)

hahoo said:


> lux on this light ?
> curious, 1.2 km is not alot on a hid these days
> website has no info whatsoever on it......



Info here ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196233

... and here ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...50-Main-Thread-(Part-2)&p=2557038#post2557038


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Jan 11, 2018)

The PH50D is a different light. The PH50 has not been made for a few years. The bulb burns at 30 W and 50 W, temperature 4300 K, 4500 lumens (at 50 W). We don't have the illuminance information at different distances (hahoo question). Factory has been notified and we will repost when data available. as noted on Polarion-store: usable range depends on atmospheric conditions. Rain, moisture, dust, all contribute to shortening the range of any light source (by scattering the beam). We don't comment on other products but in general, Polarion has a good form factor (shorter reflector assembly, more balanced weight). It's not a modzilla light but a great tactical light that meets to needs of the most demanding end-users.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you for the update, OP


----------



## archimedes (Jan 11, 2018)

And although it is fine to leave this thread here, if OP thinks this might have better visibility in Group Buys forum instead, please just let me know ....


----------



## adamlau (Dec 17, 2020)

lol...I missed this GB for some reason but am still in the market for a PH50D w/ the 5700 mAh and an extra 5700 mAh. Another GB for 2020/2021 @Polarion-Sparetech2???


----------

